# From Tranquility Island to A Dutch Touch [200L]



## alex08

Hey there, my name is Alex, i'm from Romania and for the past year i toyed with a colorful "island scape".
But first, a few words about the tank :

Size :
-lenght : 100 cm
-width : 55 cm
-hight : 45 cm
Equipment :
-lighting : 3xGiesmann Aquaflora [39w], 3xGiesmann Midday [39w]
-external filters : 2 
-heater : 1 AquaEl ComfortZone 300w
CO2 :
-pressurised, 2 bubbles per second with DIY reactor
Fertilizers :
-DIY plus some Easy Life Easy Carbo
Fauna :
-20 Ember tetras, 3 Glass bloodfin tetras and 1 Siamese algae eater

Here are some clips of Tranquility Island :
[youtube]
[youtube]
[youtube]
[youtube]
[youtube]
[youtube]
[youtube]
[youtube]
[youtube]
[youtube]

And the last pics of the Island setup :





















































Up next i'll show you the 2 week old scape, with _a dutch touch._


----------



## alex08

Here is the new setup, a lot of work still needs to be done, but here we go:





In the first set of pics you won't see the changes i've made to the middle (E. parvula had a "wall" look).

















Some ember tetras :







Some shrimp pics :










And the middle, with the small trail of H. cuba i've made:


----------



## parotet

Wow!  Congratulations, very nice scapes... and pictures!


----------



## foxfish

Fantastic!
You seem to have found the right formula for success, you imply that you are not using much C02? or are they very big bps?


----------



## Plunket

Awesome tank and vids there 
By the way, what's the soundtrack on the first couple of videos?  Very beautiful....


----------



## alex08

_Alternanthera sessilis red_



high resolution



high resolution

*parotet*, i just love to take photos. Guilty as charged! 

*foxfish*, this seems to work fine for me. I can't say very big bps, i have a JBL Bubble counter, if you know what i mean.
PH is around 6,9-7, KH is around 8.

*Plunket*, i guess the soundtrack is Leo Baroso - Bohemia. Not quite sure. 

Glad you all like my tank.


----------



## foxfish

Thanks, can you say what the PH drop is when the C02 is on ... great pictures by the way.


----------



## Deano3

beautiful pics and stunning colours water is very clear and sure everyone is glad you love taking pics, what's your maintenance schedule if you don't mind me asking

Thanks dean


----------



## alex08

_Rotala sp. butterfly_
_

_

*foxfish*, not quite sure what you mean with the drop because i'm not that much of a tester. I think 6,9 is the lowest my PH goes. PH in my tap water is around 7,5.

*Dean*, i do a 40% water change every week (adding JBL Biotopol), daily fertilizing with Trace Mix Plus, PPS-Pro and Easy Life Easy Carbo.
Beside those, the weekends are for trimming or replanting if needed.


----------



## foxfish

That is what I did mean, a lot of us test the PH to find the lows & highs during the day...so you only get .6 drop & just look at your healthy plants!!! 

Every now and again we see tanks like yours... full of vibrant plants, no real algae issues & you are hardly using any C02!!
If only we could all manage that!!!!!!!!!
Whatever your methods they seem to work far better than most of ours


----------



## alex08

*foxfish*, over the years i had to deal with a lot algae problems due to experiments with overdose fertilizing and too much lighting.


----------



## Edvet

He's adding carbo too, Fox
Alex, great tank to look at, good to see a dutch!


----------



## alex08

Thanks, *Edvet*. 

About the Easy Life E.C., i dose it for a heavily planted aquarium, 8-10ml daily.


----------



## foxfish

OK that explains it a little more but... if I am right you have 6 x 39 w T5s?
Everything looks great 
can you show a picture of your reactor?


----------



## alex08

*fox*, i had to go with 2 lamps (4x39w + 2x39w) because at that time i couldn't find a lamp to provide enough light for my 55cm width. Both lamps are Hailea, cheap ones.
Lighting works only 7 hours a day and the lamps are at 20 cm above the aquarium.

DIY reactor pics coming soon, still working on the aesthetic side of it.


----------



## alex08

high resolution


----------



## alex08

O2




high resolution


----------



## alex08




----------



## richard powell

This is absolutely beautiful this a master piece


----------



## alex08

Thanks a lot, *Richard*. 

I did some trimming today, new pics coming soon.


----------



## richard powell

Cant wait


----------



## alex08

First some more before the trimming.


----------



## alex08

_Before trimming_






_After trimming_



To be continued...with pics of course.


----------



## martinmjr62

Alex, beautiful tank and so many great pictures,stunning

Cheers
Martin


----------



## alex08

_Rotala macrandra variegated_



high resolution
_Close up_



high resolution

Thanks a lot, Martin.


----------



## alex08

_Alternanthera rosaefolia_


----------



## Ben C

alex08 said:


> First some more before the trimming.


 
Remind me what that green stem is, its beautiful. Amazing pics! 


Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk


----------



## alex08

Ben, i think the one you are referring to is Pogostemon erectus.


----------



## flygja

Beautiful tank! I'm really surprised that you have 6x 39W of lighting with CO2 at 2 bps and not getting any algae at all. What is your secret? Your reactor must be really good! My own tank was originally planned to be like yours but its a really bad failure at the moment.


----------



## foxfish

flygja said:


> Beautiful tank! I'm really surprised that you have 6x 39W of lighting with CO2 at 2 bps and not getting any algae at all. What is your secret? Your reactor must be really good! My own tank was originally planned to be like yours but its a really bad failure at the moment.


 It just seems so unusual!!


----------



## Ben C

alex08 said:


> Ben, i think the one you are referring to is Pogostemon erectus.


 
Thanks Alex, yeah, you're right. I realised just after I'd posted it. I was momentarily thrown - it looks far more healthy than mine ever did!


----------



## alex08

*flygja*, in my quest to raise the plants faster i got to 8 hours a day, but the algae started to show up. So, playing with this much lighting is not easy as i thought.
I also played with high Co2 and high doses of fertilizers and ended up with algae problems.
Now i managed to find a balance between them with only 7 hours a day lighting.
You may also have in mind that these aren't difficult plants to grow (ok, maybe a few of them are  ), at least not in my book.

*foxfish*, you are not the first to say that. 

*Ben*, glad i could help.


----------



## flygja

I'm so so amazed at your tank Alex. I still found a balance. And even easy plants like Rotala rotundifolia sp Green don't grow well in my tank. Especially after trimming.


----------



## Samuran

Stunning... simply breath taking thread!


----------



## alex08

*

*


*

*

*flygja*, i do have a few problems when trimming Rotala macrandra variegated and macrandra green. For example, after the last trimming they look pretty bad and it took almoust a week to see new shoots. 
I'm thinking of doing that v-shape in the background just by replanting, thus not loosing the beautiful tops. We'll see how that goes.

*Samuran*, thanks a lot.


----------



## Brian Murphy

loving it !


----------



## alex08

_Shrimp stuff_




high resolution

_Closer_




_...and closer_




Thanks, *Brian*.


----------



## alex08




----------



## alex08

_Little helper_




_Closer?_



high resolution


----------



## Michael W

Fantastic tank! I'm glad someone is calling snails helpers


----------



## alex08

Thanks a lot, Michael.


----------



## thomas.bham

You tank looks amazing.
Isn't a photoshoped 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex08

_One month old_




high resolution

Thanks a lot, *Thomas*. To be honest with you, i don't even know how to use Photoshop.
I only use ACDSee Photo manager for some crops, borders and such. No big deal.


----------



## alex08

high resolution



high resolution


----------



## Thrills24

May I ask what exactly you DIY mix of ferts is please and where you purchased them from?


----------



## alex08

*Thrills24*, well here they are :

'Macro'
PPS-Pro with :
- 59 grams K2SO4
- 65 grams KNO3
- 6 grams KH2PO4
- 41 grams MgSO4
all in 1 litre of tap water.
I dose around 10-12 ml a day.

'Micro'
Trace Mix Plus formula with :
- Boron 1.06%
- Copper 0.23%
- Iron 8.2%
- Manganese 1.82%
- Molybdenum 0.15%
- Zinc 1.16% 
all in 1 litre of tap water.
I dose around 7-8 ml a day.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Thrills24

I was and still am so stunned by this tank that I plan to copy at least two thirds of it exactly. I'm not sure if you'll take that as an insult or a compliment, I really hope it's the latter. If so could you link me to where you bought your ferts and also tell me how many hours you leave your light on per day? I have 2xt5 what would you recommend for me using 1bps co2. My tank is a 180L 92cm long.


----------



## alex08

high resolution




*Thrills24*, i'm glad you like it, of course it's a compliment. You have the link in your Inbox, along with some questions about your tank.
The lighting only works 7 hours a day, because a i have more than 1w/L. If i go higher, GSA and GDA start to show in a few days.
I have 234w for 200 litres net volume.  Due to the 55 cm width, i had to go with 2 lamps, one with 4x39w and one with 2x39, so i won't get shaded areas.


----------



## Thrills24

I have far less light but have grown 50% of these plants at one point or another. Pricing this up now and trying to get it all from one place is looking like the next step. Still in love with the entire thing!


----------



## alex08

Glass Bloodfin Tetra



high resolution

Thrills24, i couldn't agree more. Each aquarium comes with different parametres, maybe different sources of light, a different substrate used and more.
Don't know if i wrote this some where, but indeed this tank is under high lighting also because i'm always looking for new plants and some require it.
I wish you good luck with your new setup and hope to see your journal soon.


----------



## alex08

Ludwigia brevipes



high resolution


----------



## alex08

Here is the right corner :


----------



## alex08




----------



## alex08

_Face to face_


----------



## tim

Superb


----------



## Richard Stansfield

Epic tank my man you have skills


----------



## alex08

Thanks a lot, guys.


----------



## WetElbow

Stunning tank.  The lack of reliance on hardscape shows a talented touch.


----------



## Gilles

Cool! Akadama?


----------



## alex08

Thanks guys! 

Gilles, it's JBL Manado. 

Here's a picture with half of my room :


----------



## Gilles

Nice pics Alex! What lighting do you have above your tank and what water parameters are you aiming for? (NO3/PO4/KH/GH)


----------



## alex08

*Gilles*, i'n not much of a tester, plants will tell me if we "have a problem". 
Lighting : 3xGiesmann Aquaflora [39w], 3xGiesmann Midday [39w]. 
Lighting works only 7 hours a day and the lamps are at 20 cm above the aquarium.

The last tests i took looked like this :

-PH 7
-KH 8
-NO3 20
-NO2 0
-Cl 0

I think NO3 is lower now, because i'm getting more reddish tops.

Yesterday's pics after a water change, hope to get some more clear ones today or tomorrow :


----------



## alex08

high resolution



high resolution



Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## alex08

Here's a HD clip of the tank :


----------



## alex08

I know you guys asked me a while ago about my CO2 reactor, well here it is :


----------



## flygja

That's an interesting looking reactor. Care to explain how it works? Looks like you use a small powerhead to push water down the reactor?


----------



## alex08

I've used VIMI All in red the past week to see how it goes, so far so good.
Only 20 ml a day for 200 L of water, now dosing 22 ml.
I think the recommended dose for my aquarium is 26, but i wanted to see step by step the differences.

*Left* : 23.12.2013 (after water change) | *Right* : 30.12.2013



high resolution

*Left* : 24.12.2013 | *Right* : 30.12.2013



high resolution

flygja, the powerhead seems to work just fine for 2 bps. Yes, water breaks the CO2 bubbles and pushes them thru the plastic spirals in the cylinder.
At the bottom of the cylinder i have a strainer that holds the small bubbles even longer, giving it a higher efficiency.


----------



## alex08

Some pics before the trimm :











Some close-ups :


----------



## alex08

_Ember tetra_



high resolution

A clip before the new trimm :


----------



## alex08

high resolution


----------



## alex08

Another Ember pic :

_Hyphessobrycon amandae_



high resolution


----------



## alex08

At last i've managed to grow Pogostemon helferi, after many, many attempts.
It's such a beautiful plant.




high resolution

One of my Glass Bloodfin Tetras :




high resolution


----------



## flygja

alex08 said:


> flygja, the powerhead seems to work just fine for 2 bps. Yes, water breaks the CO2 bubbles and pushes them thru the plastic spirals in the cylinder.
> At the bottom of the cylinder i have a strainer that holds the small bubbles even longer, giving it a higher efficiency.



Thanks for the explanation. Do you mind taking a picture of the whole reactor if you have time? I've been feeling that my while my Up Aqua inline diffuser does produce very tiny bubbles, its still mostly wasted. Thinking of changing to a reactor. Partly your fault LOL!


----------



## alex08

_Ember tetra_



high resolution

*flygja*, i'll take some pics in the weekend, when i'll do the water change.
Maybe i'll take a few shots of the tank, if it's ok to trim.


----------



## O'Neil

Just have to say this is probably my fav tank, absolutely stunning!


----------



## flygja

alex08 said:


> 'Micro' Trace Mix Plus formula with : - Boron 1.06% - Copper 0.23% - Iron 8.2% - Manganese 1.82% - Molybdenum 0.15% - Zinc 1.16% all in 1 litre of tap water. I dose around 7-8 ml a day.


By the way Alex, you didn't mention how many grams are diluted in 1 litre of tap water?


----------



## alex08

*flygja*, 30 grams for the Trace Mix Plus formula.


----------



## alex08

_Grumpy tetra_

_

_


----------



## alex08




----------



## alex08

high resolution



high resolution


----------



## aliclarke86

Fantastic photography! And that vid the r. mac looks spectacular

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## alex08

Here's another Rotala, also red and a favourite of mine :





high resolution


----------



## Deano3

Stunning pics and amazing colours in your plants mate thanks for sharing 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## martinmjr62

Your pictures are stunning and the video just sucks you in,breathtaking colours 

Cheers
Martin


----------



## aliclarke86

What's the name of that rotala?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## alex08

high resolution

Thanks a lot, guys.

*aliclarke86*, those are the ones posted :

#82 is Rotala sp. Butterfly
#80 is Rotala macrandra green
#70 is Rotala macrandra variegated


----------



## alex08

New pics :




high resolution






high resolution


----------



## flygja

alex08 said:


> *flygja*, 30 grams for the Trace Mix Plus formula.



Thanks for the info. That's quite about how much I use. My trace mix has 4% iron, which I mix 2 teaspoons with 250ml water and dose 1ml per 60L. About 5ml for 300L 3x a week. So now have to figure out why my plants aren't red at all.


----------



## alex08




----------



## alex08

A close up with more light, i just love the Hemianthus cuba. One of my favs. 




high resolution


----------



## alex08

high resolution


----------



## aliclarke86

I always get excited when my phone tells me you have posted  great photos mate

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## alex08

Here's another one :




high resolution


----------



## alex08

_In the middle_
_

_


----------



## Jason King

Beautiful tank  and some great photography. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## harryH

alex08 said:


> _Ember tetra_
> 
> 
> 
> high resolution
> 
> A clip before the new trimm :





Oh what a beautiful scene and that Mozart Concerto is my absolute favourite. Great selection...more please!!


----------



## alex08

*Harry*, thanks a lot. A new clip coming soon.

Reunited with a old friend, Rotala rotundifolia :




high resolution


----------



## harryH

alex08 said:


> *Harry*, thanks a lot. A new clip coming soon.
> 
> Reunited with a old friend, Rotala rotundifolia :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high resolution


 
Bring it on!!!!!


----------



## Ionut Godea

Superb!


----------



## alex08

Here's a reflexion of it :




high resolution


----------



## Pedro Rosa

Amazing photos and colours.
That's Rotala Rotundifolia? ... what a color!


----------



## alex08

*Pedro*, as far as i know, it's Rotundifolia.
Only time will tell, i got it a few days ago.


----------



## alex08




----------



## aliclarke86

Didy d yo!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## alex08

More Didiplis pics, here we go :

_Reflexions_




_Truly, one of my favorites_





_Ember tetra (Hyphessobrycon amandae)_


----------



## alex08

_Spotted from head to tail _

_

_


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Amazing,

great work 
wish I could reach that level hehe
keep updating please
cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Amazing,

great work 
wish I could reach that level hehe
keep updating please
cheers


----------



## Puntius

WOW man have never seen plants in such healthy condition, so you have a ramp up of your lights.

Example only maybe start with 2 tubes for the first our or two and then have all tubes on for the remaining schedule.

And your filtration and flow for this tanks?

Very well done


----------



## alex08

_Eichhornia diversifolia_













Thanks a lot, guys.

Hannes, i do have a plan on changing the ilumination, working my way up from 2 tubes to 6 and back down. I'll keep you posted. 
Flow i think is around 700L/h (real flow), i have 2 external filters and a small powerhead.


----------



## alex08

Here's a new clip, hope you enjoy it :


----------



## harryH

Another lovely video, such quality.


----------



## alex08

high resolution


----------



## alex08

A weekend pic :


----------



## alex08

Different views :


----------



## Pedro Rosa

Alex, very good
Those little white dots (on black) are pearling?


----------



## alex08

O2 everywhere, Pedro. 

Here's a middleground view :


----------



## alex08

Hey guys, here's the new clip :


----------



## pariahrob

Lovely tank. That rotala rotundafolia is the reddest I've seen and everything looks so healthy.
Top work!


----------



## alex08

Thank you, Rob.

Here's a nice shrimp pic :


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

I like your macro shots!


----------



## alex08

Thanks a lot, Alexander. 

Here is a shot of Rotala Macrandra Variegated :


----------



## alex08

​


----------



## alex08

_Ember tetra_
_

_
high resolution


----------



## alex08

high resolution





I'll also show you a small clip as soon as i finish the YT editing.


----------



## tim

Beautiful images Alex.


----------



## alex08

Thanks, Tim.

Here's the clip :


----------



## aliclarke86

Hey Alex, what do you shoot video with?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## alex08

I use my phone camera, a Nokia C6-01. 
Some clips seem to come out great.


----------



## aliclarke86

Wow that's some nice bids for a phone  

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## alex08

_Rotala rotundifolia


_


----------



## Greenfinger2

alex08 said:


> _Rotala rotundifolia_
> _
> 
> _
> high resolution


 
Hi alex08,  Superb photos , Bravo bravo


----------



## alex08

_Some small umbrellas :


_

_A new friend


_


*Roy*, thanks a lot. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## parotet

Atyopsis? Do they grow very much?


----------



## alex08

Yes, Atyopsis. 
2,9 in. the female and 3,9 in. the male, as far as i know.
They're so peaceful, they even get scared of RCS.
I'm studying their habits, they are indeed different from other shrimps.

Hope to get some clips too.


----------



## alex08

_Incoming food_



_Not stuck, barely holding on to_


----------



## alex08




----------



## alex08

high resolution

And a special clip with the Rock shrimp :


----------



## alex08




----------



## Lindy

alex08 said:


> And a special clip with the Rock shrimp :


Those modified claws are brilliant! I've never seen one in the flesh so thanks for that.


----------



## alex08

_Wardrobe changes_






_Trampoline


_


----------



## alex08




----------



## Robert H. Tavera

nice, dutch style is on trend again !!! clasic things never die !


----------



## alex08




----------



## tmiravent

Very nice!
Love that shrimp!
cheers


----------



## alex08




----------



## aliclarke86

Man that s*** is TIGHT 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi alex08,Stunning Pic  Great eye for detail


----------



## alex08

_Bubbles


_


----------



## Thom_Hardy

such nice colours and exceptional photography skills!!!!


----------



## alex08

_Polygonum sp. kawagoeanum



Rotala sp. Butterfly, on it's way to healthy again :



And a little one that wants to say hello :


_


----------



## alex08

_Bubbles


_


----------



## alex08

One of my favourite views :









Reflexions on right side view.


----------



## pintainho21

great photo work and really nice tank.


----------



## alex08




----------



## alex08

Another colorful reflexion :


----------



## Robert H. Tavera

Have you thought on adding a big leaved plant? E Aquatica or A Madagascarensis for example. That way you could increase the dutch touch!!


----------



## alex08

Robert, i've tried in the past, but now i find it more beautiful and challenging to use stem plants.
I think Alternanthera rosaefolia is the biggest in A Dutch Touch. Speaking of it, here it is, next to Eichhornia diversifolia :





And another pic of the filter shrimp, with a bonus close up :


----------



## MARKCOUSINS

Compliments!Just be flicking through shot after shot of excellent plants!Top stuff


----------



## alex08

Thanks a lot, Mark.


----------



## Robert H. Tavera

ok, it was just a comment, just an indea...

Awesome pics, can you tell us how to take photos like those?


----------



## alex08

No problem, Robert. In previous setups i used to have Nymphaea lotus, different Echinodorus, Cryptocorynes and Barclaya longifolia red.










I think this one of the few pics i have, made with a friends camera, two or three years ago :




About the pics, nothing special i think. I don't even use a DSLR, it's just a pocket camera, a Benq DC C1255. 
I learned it pretty well, all pics are in macro mode, manual, ISO 100-200, daylight setting on.
Still not familiarized with Photoshop, so i'm using ACDSee Photo Manager 15 for some editing : crops, sharpen, lightness and borders.


----------



## Robert H. Tavera

This last tank is incredible...  that Barclaya longifolia looks so nice, really rare plant, congrats. I'm working in a pseudo-dutch too, but still.... ammmm not too good 

I preffer that, big vs small, red vs green... but still working on that. 

You don't need to use photoshop, trust me, your pics are grate just from the camera !!


----------



## Ady34

Stunning tank Alex. Nice to see a full tank shot


----------



## alex08

Robert, thanks alot for the kind words. Still, i'm looking forward to use a DSLR. 

Ady, those are from a previous setup, actually before the Island scape. 
Hope i'll get the tank ready soon for a new FTS.


----------



## alex08

_From above


_


----------



## alex08

_Heteranthera zosterifolia, Alternanthera rosaefolia and Eichhornia diversifolia


_


----------



## alex08

_Eichhornia diversifolia


_


----------



## alex08

_Rotala rotundifolia


_


----------



## Robert H. Tavera

Those fotos need to be in an online plant encyclopedia !! just look at those colors !!


----------



## alex08

Thanks, Robert. 

_Rotala macrandra green_



_Gymnastics_


----------



## alex08

_Cabomba piauhyensis_


----------



## alex08

_Dutch thru a bubble


_


----------



## alex08

_Ludwigia repens rubin


_


----------



## alex08

More work needs to be done, here's a photo from yesterday :


----------



## alex08

_Heteranthera zosterifolia





Close up




And a shrimp pic :


_


----------



## pintainho21

great tank, beautiful images


----------



## alex08

Thanks. 

A top view from today :


----------



## alex08

_Counting bubbles


_


----------



## Tim Harrison

Awesome photography of an awesome tank


----------



## alex08

A colorful reflexion


----------



## alex08

_A Dutch Touch - 27.04.2014_


----------



## Hamza

Now I see the defined shapes coming along...as always I am impressed by the vigour of this tank.


----------



## Ady34

Stunning!


----------



## Martin in Holland

Amazing, beautiful, epic...and all those words already said. You seem to have to much light and not enough flow...?? no spray bars???....but it works great for you.
I know you have to filters, but what is their turnover?


----------



## alex08

Still more work needs to be done on the right side and to the foreground plants.













Thanks a lot for the kind words, guys .

Martin, i have two external filters and two powerheads that do the work now. Lighting is the same, 234w (Giesemann Aquaflora and Midday) for 7 hours a day.


----------



## Martin in Holland

Any more info on how much total turn over those filters and powerheads have? (liter per hour)
I'm only asking so I can learn from it, cause I'm still not happy with the growth of my plants in my (almost) 300liter tank.


----------



## alex08

Ok Martin, here we go :

Filters :
Eheim 2322 - 500 liters per hour
Hailea HF 150 - 900 liters per hour

Powerheads :
Aquael Fan Mini - 260 liters per hour
Resun SP600L - 260 liters per hour


----------



## alex08




----------



## Martin in Holland

I wish my plants looked like this....well done mate


----------



## alex08

Thanks a lot, Martin.


----------



## alex08

*19.05.2014*


----------



## tim

Beautiful aquarium Alex.


----------



## alex08

Thanks a lot, Tim.

Here is another view :


----------



## Martin in Holland

Man....this tank is awesome how healthy everything looks....Do you just aim your filter outlets to the front?
Teach me...


----------



## Hamza

Love this setup! 
I guess I am asking this for second time(I remember asking you on a different forum sometime back)..is it still running on PPS Pro?

And lighting in photographs seems tad low. Is it really that low?


----------



## alex08

Yes Martin, both externals are aimed to the front. In the next video i'll let the equipement in so you can see how it looks and works every day.

Hamza, it's still running on Trace Mix Plus and PPS-Pro. Two months ago i've started adding more K2SO4 along with the PPS-Pro and all the plants are growing even healthier.
On FTS i allways play with the lighting (2-4-6 bulbs) and camera ISO. I think the black sticker in the back has a big role too.


----------



## Martin in Holland

Can't wait to see that video you mentioned....


----------



## Hamza

alex08 said:


> Hamza, it's still running on Trace Mix Plus and PPS-Pro. Two months ago i've started adding more K2SO4 along with the PPS-Pro and all the plants are growing even healthier.
> On FTS i allways play with the lighting (2-4-6 bulbs) and camera ISO. I think the black sticker in the back has a big role too.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Alex , Superb Bravo bravo


----------



## Martin in Holland

How much ppm K2SO4 do you add extra to the mix?


----------



## alex08

Martin, i have 100 gr. of K2SO4 dissolved in 1 L of water. I dose around 30 ml per day, so i guess around 150 ppm.
I noticed faster growth, bigger and healthier leaves and strains/stems. Live stock not affected by this overdosing.


----------



## alex08

_Lindernia sp. 'India'







_


----------



## Alastair

This is very nice and some really good photography. 
I like how dark you have your photos too. Looks good Alex

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alex08

Thanks a lot, Alastair.

_Myriophyllum mattogrossense and Cabomba piauhyensis_


----------



## alex08




----------



## Martin in Holland

Stop with showing those awesome pictures, I'm getting jealous ...

Just joking mate...keep them coming 
Any chance for a total shot again?


----------



## alex08

Soon, Martin.


----------



## Martin in Holland

I am going for a Dutch style next time too...just love those colors...I will have a whole lot of questions for you when I start...hope you don't mind


----------



## alex08




----------



## alex08




----------



## alex08




----------



## psantos

Beautiful tank and nice pics too!


----------



## alex08

Thanks you, psantos. 

_Myriophyllum mattogrossense_


----------



## alex08

Eichhornia diversifolia - pearling



Eichhornia diversifolia - close up




Eichhornia crassipes - close up


----------



## alex08

_Lindernia sp. 'India'_


----------



## alex08

Didiplis diandra, one of my favorites :


----------



## alex08

A shrimp pic :


----------



## T.Tamas

alex08 said:


>


Awesome,what  colors...
Regards


----------



## alex08

Thank you, T.Tamas. 

_Cabomba furcata_


----------



## alex08

Hello guys, here's a new FTS :


----------



## alex08




----------



## aliclarke86

Looking great 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Alex Superb


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Top-front view from the height of the man - the best for me. It has very good depth and perspective!


----------



## alex08

Thank you for the feedback guys, i'm glad you like it.

_Limnophila aromatica_


----------



## tmiravent

amazing color!


----------



## Vinkenoog1977

That's one gorgeous plant!


----------



## alex08

Thank you all. 

_Lindernia sp. India_


----------



## alex08

_Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'_

Click it for high resolution


----------



## Martin in Holland

How do you keep your plants looking so healthy and rich in color?....envy envy


----------



## Robert H. Tavera

Martin in China said:


> How do you keep your plants looking so healthy and rich in color?....envy envy



Alex is from Romania, he must be like Dracula, and use a blood based fertilizer on his plants, that explains the amaizing reds


----------



## alex08

Hello guys, let's keep it red then, here is a Red Cherry shrimp, in the "sun" :


----------



## alex08

_Group pic :_ _Ludwigia sp. Rubin, Hygrophila polysperma rosanervig & Myriophyllum mattogrossense_


Click it for high resolution


----------



## alex08

_Rotala sp. Colorata




Hyphessobrycon amandae (Ember tetra)


_


----------



## alex08

_A Dutch Touch - 23.08.2014_


----------



## Martin in Holland

Such healthy plants, so nice and bushy, great colors.....one full tank of awesomeness.


----------



## fandango

What a great journal and tank. Wonderful!


----------



## alex08

Thank you guys! 

Here is another view :


----------



## alex08

Some fish pics, Glass bloodfin tetra and Ember tetras :


----------



## tmiravent

there's one thing that i don' like in this tank...
is not in my living room!
cheers


----------



## alex08

Glad you like it so much. 

Here is another close up, a more artistic approach of Cabomba furcata :







Click for high resolution


----------



## alex08

_Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'_





Click for high resolution


----------



## Tim Harrison

Very awesome...


----------



## alex08

Thank you, Troi.

Here is a pic from today :


----------



## alex08

A new addition to my Dutch Touch :

_Rotala macrandra red sp. mini
_
Click on it for high resolution


----------



## island lad

One of my favourite tanks on this forum. Colour and layout is just superb. Well done Alex.


----------



## Deano3

Wow amazing plants and tank and photography


----------



## alex08

Thank you guys.


----------



## Crossocheilus

I agree, some of the richest colours I've ever seen in a tank, and some of the best photography to match it!


----------



## alex08

Thank you. 

_Hygrophila polysperma rosanervig_

Click on it for high resolution


----------



## alex08

_Rotala macrandra green pearling_


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Alex Stunning


----------



## Crossocheilus

Alex you seem to have just about every plant and every colour variation of those plants 
A truly amazing tank


----------



## alex08

Thank you guys.

Here is a new plant i got, hope it grows well :

_Limnophila sp. "Belem"_

Click on it for high resolution


----------



## Martin in Holland

I'm sure it will grow ....I think you are able to grow almost anything.


----------



## alex08

Hope so. 

Let me show you guys a photo of my tranquility corner, a fresh one, from today :


----------



## Martin in Holland

One day I hope to get everything growing just like your plants......envy, envy, envy....


----------



## alex08

Thank you so much, Martin. 









Dinner time picture:


----------



## alex08

A short HD clip, hope you guys like it :


----------



## parotet

Excellent as usual! I'd love to dive in your tank 

Jordi


----------



## Crossocheilus

Hey alex can you remind us what your flow/distribution setup is?


----------



## alex08

_Ludwigia palustris_





Jordi, anytime my friend, it's an open top. 

Crossocheilus, my bad, sorry guys i think i forgot about that. Next post i'll show it to you. You can see a glimpse of it in the clip i just posted, but i will come back with a drawing as soon as possible.


----------



## Crossocheilus

That would be great Alex, no rush though. It goes without saying: great plants, you seem to have every stem plant there is, and of course they are all super healthy!


----------



## andy-mu

What a wonderful thread.

Highly commended Alex


----------



## razvaa

Excellent colour of plants, I really like your tank, it's just a dream for me


----------



## alex08

Hello everyone!

I think the best way to describe having a dutch style tank is:

_The love for colors_




Having that said, i'm also back with a drawing of the filters. 
Here it is :



I've positioned the internal filter in front to have a good flow over the Eleocharis sp. mini and other small plants in front that tend to get bushy. 
It also helps to continue the flow coming from the externals in the back.


----------



## alex08

Far, far away...


----------



## GreenNeedle

alex08 said:


>



This is beautiful.


----------



## alex08

Thank you. 

Let me show you guys a new addition to my dutch collection :

_Phyllanthus fluitans_
_

_


----------



## alex08

_Ludwigia sp. "Super Red"


_


----------



## Michael W

The colours are delightful!


----------



## alex08

_Rotala macrandra red sp. mini - pearling


_


----------



## alex08

Hello everyone, i'm back with some new pics (hopefully a FTS soon).
_
Najas roraima_




_Ludwigia sp. "Super Red"_




_Phyllanthus fluitans_


----------



## alex08

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ADA

Stunning Dutch style there, merry Christmas


----------



## Robert H. Tavera

Merry Christmas Alex!


----------



## alex08

End of 2014 :


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Alex, Happy new year  Wonderful photos and a superb Dutch touch


----------



## Robert H. Tavera

Nice,  have you ever think in adding some blue or silver to your fish color selection?  Some green neons,  cardinals, or come fresh fish like lapeyes and red eye tetras will contrast nicely thete!!  Or maybe you just want that green red contrast


----------



## alex08

Thank you, Roy. 

Robert, this year i'll definetly look for some new fish. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## alex08

_Ludwigia ovalis
_


----------



## alex08

_Alternanthera reineckii rosanervig_





_Ludwigia sp. "Super Red" w/ Myriophyllum mattogrossense_


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Alex, Stunning Colour


----------



## greedy

Hello, Alex.Your aquarium is superb.What fertilisers you are using now?I read that you use macro DIY and tried Vimi All in Red?Which was better for your plants?


----------



## alex08

Hello guys, 

I've used VIMI Micro with macro DIY (PPS-Pro) for a few months with great results. 
Now i started using VIMI All in red again. I've tried it in the past but i'm pretty sure i didn't gave it the time needed to settle in.
I'll keep you posted on this as well.


----------



## alex08

_Ludwigia senegalensis , also known as Ludwigia sp. "Guinea"


_


----------



## Pedro Rosa

Always great healthy plants and great photos.
Very good.
I never used this last Ludwig but it looks wonderful.


----------



## stefanprisacariu

Thank you! )


----------



## alex08

stefanprisacariu said:


> Thank you! )



Yes, thank you Stefan! 
For those who are not familiar with our romanian forums, i bought the plant (L. senegalensis) from Stefan. 

And, here is the latest full tank shot, i just love this angle :


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Alex, Fantastic Angel Shot


----------



## rodoselada

stunning beautiful!


----------



## alex08

Thank you guys!


----------



## Robert H. Tavera

So warm!! nice aquascape full of red and other warm colours. Grate for this cold days !!


----------



## alex08

Thank you, Robert. 

_Rotala macrandra green, surface view_


----------



## alex08

_Aeschynomene fluitans, love at first sight (touch)_
_

_


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

alex08 said:


> _Aeschynomene fluitans, love at first sight (touch)_



Can you show the full plant, please?


----------



## alex08

Sure, Alexander.


----------



## parotet

Wow... amazing, it's the first time I hear about this plant. Pictures in nature when blooming all in yellow are really awesome. Can you keep this on your tank with the surface flow? In my high tech the surface flow is to powerful to have floaters, I can only keep them in the low tech one

Jordi


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Beautiful. It looks like kind of fern. You said it's floating plant?


----------



## parotet

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Beautiful. It looks like kind of fern. You said it's floating plant?


It's a Fabaceae... Like an acacia  for example. Isn't it amazing?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Yes, indeed.


----------



## alex08

_Red&green mix




_
*parotet*, due the fact it's floating, i had it fixed with a suction cup. It doesn't seem to be mind the surface flow. I hope to see flowers too. 

*Alexander*, it does seem to have a cork like structure, so kind of floats very easy.


----------



## Martin in Holland

alex08 said:


> Thank you guys!


Just awesome ....I see I have still a lot to learn


----------



## parotet

alex08 said:


> parotet, due the fact it's floating, i had it fixed with a suction cup. It doesn't seem to be mind the surface flow. I hope to see flowers too.


mmmm... that's interesting. Do you use the same method with other floaters?

Jordi


----------



## alex08

No, i gather them around in one big circle made from silicon tubing (the one used for CO2) and have them above the Ferns corner (left back corner). Because of the high lighting i tend to get GSA and GDA on ferns, so this is a good way to prevent that.


----------



## alex08




----------



## alex08

Right corner :


----------



## alex08

Past weekend :


----------



## alex08

Another angle :





Love the reflexions!


----------



## alex08

_Aeschynomene fluitans new leaf_


----------



## banthaman.jm

Awesome tank alex08...


----------



## Martin in Holland

Great shot.


----------



## alex08

Thanks guys! 

Here is another one :

_Phyllanthus fluitans_


----------



## alex08




----------



## alex08

Some new pics :

Here are some new pics :

_Rotala Macrandra Red sp. mini_




_Ludwigia senegalensis_




_Aeschynomene fluitans - view from above_


----------



## LondonDragon

alex08 said:


> Aeschynomene fluitans - view from above


That looks stunning,let me know if ever some cuttings are available


----------



## alex08

Paulo, we'll keep in touch. 
For now i'm working on the new setup, gathering what i need, hopefully it'll be a nice surprise. 

_Ludwigia senegalensis pearling


_

_Coming soon, a new setup, a new beginning :_


----------



## parotet

Looking forward to the Valley of Colors!


----------



## Crossocheilus

Valley of colours, sounds good, perhaps a bit more hardscape in that?

Have you ever used an atomizer or ceramic glass diffuser? If so how do they compare to the reactor in your opinion?

Thanks


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Alex , Wonderful Photos and tanks 

Looking forward to seeing your new Scape and plants


----------



## alex08

Hello everyone!

*Parotet*, it's coming. 

*Crossocheilus*, more hardscape then all of my previous setups combined, i guess. You'll see.
About the atomizer, i am going back to that, it's smaller and easier to use and clean. Will give you guys a feedback on that also. 

*Roy*, always a pleasure seeing you around. 

Here's a glimpse of the _Valley of colors _:


----------



## Sacha

This tank is fantastic and the Valley of Colours looks like it's going to be amazing.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Alex,


----------



## alex08

Hy guys, i'm starting a new journal for the _Valley of colors_ setup, so i think it's time to say good bye to the _Dutch Touch_.
It has been a beautiful journey.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Where, Alex?


----------



## alex08

Alexander, i was working on it. Here it is : http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/valley-of-colors.37002/


----------



## Nick_V

Nice pic! What's the name of the   plant in it?


----------



## alex08

It's Aeschynomene fluitans.


----------



## fablau

Alex, I have read through your entire journal and enjoyed your stunning pictures and videos, and I have 3 questions for you:

1. What's your used substrate?
2. Is your water KH 8 dKH?
3. Do you know what's your PH drop with your Co2 injection?

Thanks and keep the great work!


----------



## alex08

Didn't use any substrate, only JBL Manado. 
Water KH is around 11-12, as far as i remember. Drops around 8 with the injection.
PH drops from 7,6 to 6,9-7.


----------



## fablau

alex08 said:


> Didn't use any substrate, only JBL Manado.
> Water KH is around 11-12, as far as i remember. Drops around 8 with the injection.
> PH drops from 7,6 to 6,9-7.


Thank you for the info!

Wow, KH 11-12 is pretty hard water! Amazing growth you had. I don't know that substrate, but it looks kinda of an "inert" substrate. Is that right?

It is also compelling your PH drops just 0.6-0.7. Great job of efficiency with stunning results!


----------



## alex08

Thanks!

Yes, it is kinda of an "inert" substrate. 
I've also been using it in my other setup's (Valley of colors, Forest Temptations, Forest Dreams) and it all went well.


----------



## fablau

alex08 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes, it is kinda of an "inert" substrate.
> I've also been using it in my other setup's (Valley of colors, Forest Temptations, Forest Dreams) and it all went well.




You are welcome! Great to know that. Do you dose EI or anything else?


----------

